# Wyndham Rewards Visa Refund



## Mark Cameron (Dec 11, 2019)

Hey everyone, brand new here!  My wife and I purchased a Club Wyndham Access time share last Friday and have sent in our rescission letter as of a few days ago.  My concern is really the down payment that was put on the Rewards CC they opened in my name.  Has anyone had any issues getting that amount refunded on that card?  I think that payment is due on January 20th, so I hope it gets refunded by then.  Also, the autopays are set up for that date also so I hope to get the account canceled by that date as well.  Thank you!  I'm glad my wife and I found this forum and the group on Facebook on our trip home from vacation.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 11, 2019)

Mark Cameron said:


> Hey everyone, brand new here!  My wife and I purchased a Club Wyndham Access time share last Friday and have sent in our rescission letter as of a few days ago.  My concern is really the down payment that was put on the Rewards CC they opened in my name.  Has anyone had any issues getting that amount refunded on that card?  I think that payment is due on January 20th, so I hope it gets refunded by then.  Also, the autopays are set up for that date also so I hope to get the account canceled by that date as well.  Thank you!  I'm glad my wife and I found this forum and the group on Facebook on our trip home from vacation.


Congrats on doing your due diligence.  Wyndham is a great product and without buying into Wyndham I would have never been able to see so many nice places. Key is to learn the system and buy into it at resale prices. Most deeds can be bought resale for less the $100. You can also rent for less then the cost of CWA maintenance fees before you buy to see if timeshares are for you.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 11, 2019)

Mark Cameron said:


> Hey everyone, brand new here!  My wife and I purchased a Club Wyndham Access time share last Friday and have sent in our rescission letter as of a few days ago.  My concern is really the down payment that was put on the Rewards CC they opened in my name.  Has anyone had any issues getting that amount refunded on that card?  I think that payment is due on January 20th, so I hope it gets refunded by then.  Also, the autopays are set up for that date also so I hope to get the account canceled by that date as well.  Thank you!  I'm glad my wife and I found this forum and the group on Facebook on our trip home from vacation.


Congrats.  You will get your refund.  Just wait at most 45 days.  Mind sharing how much would you save with rescission?


----------



## Mark Cameron (Dec 11, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> Congrats.  You will get your refund.  Just wait at most 45 days.  Mind sharing how much would you save with rescission?


Do you mean how much was our contract?  $17,500 for 105,000 CWA points plus 145k bonus points


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 11, 2019)

Mark Cameron said:


> Do you mean how much was our contract?  $17,500 for 105,000 CWA points plus 145k bonus points


You may want to cancel auto-pay for one month in case the down payment doesn’t come back in time.


----------



## Mark Cameron (Dec 11, 2019)

How do I go about doing that? By setting up my online account with the Wyndham Rewards VISA when I get it in the mail?


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 11, 2019)

Mark Cameron said:


> How do I go about doing that? By setting up my online account with the Wyndham Rewards VISA when I get it in the mail?


I believe so.  You might also want to call the cc company telling them about the refund and asking if they could waive first month payment since the refund is coming.


----------



## Mark Cameron (Dec 11, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> I believe so.  You might also want to call the cc company telling them about the refund and asking if they could waive first month payment since the refund is coming.


Man I called them last night and it was a train wreck!  I had individuals from foreign call centers and they did not get what I was saying.  They were asking me if I was trying to order a card, if I wanted to talk to the dispute department for the charges, etc.  It was a mess.  I will wait until I get the card.  No offense to them, I just don't think they had any idea of my situation.  I'm sure they will understand, close that account!


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 11, 2019)

Mark Cameron said:


> Man I called them last night and it was a train wreck!  I had individuals from foreign call centers and they did not get what I was saying.  They were asking me if I was trying to order a card, if I wanted to talk to the dispute department for the charges, etc.  It was a mess.  I will wait until I get the card.  No offense to them, I just don't think they had any idea of my situation.  I'm sure they will understand, close that account!



You should be able to cancel autopay online. Have you created a login so you can access your account online?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Cameron (Dec 11, 2019)

Rolltydr said:


> You should be able to cancel autopay online. Have you created a login so you can access your account online?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have not.  I don't have the account information for the card to set it up online.  I will have to wait and get the card in the mail I guess.  I have the paperwork from Wyndham but it doesn't have the account number on it.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 11, 2019)

Rolltydr said:


> You should be able to cancel autopay online. Have you created a login so you can access your account online?



It is a simple process.  You have to wait until you get your card.  The reason is to set up your account online they usually require the 3 digit security code from the back of the card.  Once you set up your account online you log in and cancel autopay...

George


----------



## Mark Cameron (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm very intrigued about buying a TS resale, but it seems very confusing to me.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 11, 2019)

Mark Cameron said:


> I'm very intrigued about buying a TS resale, but it seems very confusing to me.


Take your time and research. Many on TUG have knowledge and are willing to help answer any questions you may have. Learn the system and find a way to make it work for your situation. MY ownership and they way it works for me may not work for all but Wyndham. Follow the link below for TUG  deals on buying or renting of timeshares. 
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/buying-selling-renting-timeshares.13/


----------



## Mark Cameron (Dec 13, 2019)

bogey21 said:


> It is a simple process.  You have to wait until you get your card.  The reason is to set up your account online they usually require the 3 digit security code from the back of the card.  Once you set up your account online you log in and cancel autopay...
> 
> George


I got the cards in the mail and I set up my account online.  I cannot see any place to cancel the autopay feature, any advice?


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 13, 2019)

The websites of all CC issuers are different.  Just start clicking on things like "Payments", "Transfer and Pay", "User Information", etc. Somewhere "Auto Pay" will pop up.  Click on it then you will be able to cancel it...

George


----------



## Pathways (Dec 13, 2019)

Mark Cameron said:


> I got the cards in the mail and I set up my account online. I cannot see any place to cancel the autopay feature, any advice?



Others here who churn credits cards may chime in, but I don't believe it's possible to set up auto-pay on a CC without logging into the account and entering the info yourself. My guess is that you don't have anything to cancel on the CC itself.

They may, however, have activated an auto-pay of the Wyndham loan itself, where it is automatically billing the CC.   This would have to be cancelled through the timeshare entity, NOT the CC.

Of course, if the CC is cancelled, the payment request cannot be fulfilled.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Your mortgage Autopay via the WR Visa goes away with your rescission of the contract!

As for the DOWN PAYMENT charged to WR Visa, if the refund comes before the statement closing date, your statement balance will be zero. You're good.
1. If not, pay the statement balance and wait for the refund. Barclays will send you a check for the credit balance in the next cycle or two. You may have to call them if you want it sooner. 
OR
2. Call them and dispute the charge citing rescission as the reason. So, the charge will be held in abeyance until the refund hits. 

I recommend option 2. Good luck!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Or even better, call Wyndham Finance department and request them to reverse the down payment charge. They will do it a few days. You may have to wait for the rescission to reach them. But you can make sure the refund occurs before the statement closing date.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Or even better, call Wyndham Finance department and request them to reverse the down payment charge. They will do it a few days. You may have to wait for the rescission to reach them. But you can make sure the refund occurs before the statement closing date.


Did you see my posts with links to stickies or forums whereas TUG helped TS owners exit or sell their TSs?  In fact, Clark Howard even posted a TUG video educating TS owners how to sell their TS.  https://clark.com/travel/how-to-get-rid-of-a-timeshare/.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes, thank you. I am not selling. I am trying to create a comprehensive user manual for my wife and sons! 
When I am done, I could share its template with you and others so you can customize it to suit your situation!


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Yes, thank you. I am not selling. I am trying to create a comprehensive user manual for my wife and sons!
> When I am done, I could share its template with you and others so you can customize it to suit your situation!


Thank you.  That manual would be great to see.

The point of the TUG links were to show that TUG isn't "solely" about "gaming" the TS systems.  TUG also exists to advise TS owners how to (within the rescission period) rescind their contracts, deedback their TS contracts for free, or give away/sell their TS without paying $3k to a TS exit company.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Your point is well taken! But I wish you would not be so indulgent of strip-and-dump con games!


----------



## dgalati (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Your point is well taken! But I wish you would not be so indulgent of strip-and-dump con games!


What are you considering a strip and dump con game? No one is gaming the system by using their ownership as they see fit. Wyndham lets a owner use current use year points when giving back through Ovations.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

If you buy a resale for a song and get 2 or even 3 years of usage but only paid MF for a few months before dumping it on Ovation, as you have gloated elsewhere, what would you call that? 
Clever? Or crooked? Smart? Or smarmy?

Somebody else is paying the price for your con game or 'your use of your ownership as you see fit' as you smugly put it!

Imo, Ovation should do some extreme vetting to exclude gamers who churn the pot and make off with the cream!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

If I were to buy a big screen TV at Costco, enjoy watching Superbowl on it, then go return it to Costco for a full refund.
Would that be a clever use of my Costco membership? Or _*Unjust enrichment*_ as you lawyers would call it! I bet the tort laws have an appropriate term for this!

The way I see it, Strip-and-dump is unjust enrichment! Turnstile jumping may have been explicitly codified as unlawful and there may be no explicit laws governing the use of Wyndham ownership. But a lawyer or judge will deem it as unjust enrichment when the use or the abuse is properly _adjudicated_! Don't you think?

*Unjust Enrichment*
_A general equitable principle that no person should be allowed to profit at another's expense without making restitution for the reasonable value of any property, services, or other benefits that have been unfairly received and retained._

_Unjust enrichment has three elements. First, the plaintiff must have provided the defendant with something of value while expecting compensation in return. Second, the defendant must have acknowledged, accepted, and benefited from whatever the plaintiff provided. Third, the plaintiff must show that *it would be inequitable or Unconscionable for the defendant to enjoy the benefit of the plaintiff's actions without paying for it*. A court will closely examine the facts of each case before awarding this remedy and will deny claims for unjust enrichment that frustrate public policy or violate the law.
_
Wyndham will win hands down!


----------



## Pathways (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> If you buy a resale for a song and get 2 or even 3 years of usage but only paid MF for a few months before dumping it on Ovation, as you have gloated elsewhere, what would you call that?
> Clever? Or crooked? Smart? Or smarmy?
> 
> Somebody else is paying the price for your con game or 'your use of your ownership as you see fit' as you smugly put it!
> ...





I'm not sure if the emojis are just automatically appearing after every sentence (If so please find a way to shut them off), but between that and the essentially personal attacks, I think many of us are close to using the 'ignore' feature on your posts.  I really don't want to do that because in your over *200 posts* in less that 30 days here on TUG I do find some of your comments informative.

It would be nice if you disagree to politely mention that once, and then let it go


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

It's not a personal attack. It's my opinion about repeated assertions about the clever use of Wyndham ownership! At others' expense and mine!

I am done with this subject! It annoys me but I will keep it to myself! I am here to learn other useful things!

Lawyerly points were for @Grammarhero. I will henceforth DM him!

I love these emojis! Do I really have to stop using them? <?> I better not add one here!


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> If I were to buy a big screen TV at Costco, enjoy watching Superbowl on it, then go return it to Costco for a full refund.
> Would that be a clever use of my Costco membership? Or _*Unjust enrichment*_ as you lawyers would call it! I bet the tort laws have an appropriate term for this!
> 
> The way I see it, Strip-and-dump is unjust enrichment! Turnstile jumping may have been explicitly codified as unlawful and there may be no explicit laws governing the use of Wyndham ownership. But a lawyer or judge will deem it as unjust enrichment when the use or the abuse is properly _adjudicated_! Don't you think?
> ...



@SNA27 Please let it go.  Not everyone here agrees with @dgalati 's methods.

TUG had a similar debate about the loophole of using a trust to transfer VIP to two unrelated people, which Wyndham has since closed.  People on TUG had an intense debate, but then they let it go.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/vip-transfer-to-new-owner-loophole.283964/  Some tuggers called the loophole fraud, money laundering, illegal, and unethical, while some say the loophole was perfectly legal and ethical.

That is the beauty of TUG.  No matter our opinions of TS methods, we all come together to help TS owners.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Lawyerly points were for @Grammarhero. I will henceforth DM him!



Thank you!  It just doesn't add anything for most of us.



SNA27 said:


> I love these emojis! Do I really have to stop using them?



While sometimes cute, they can be beyond annoying depending on the platform you are using to read/respond to posts. Of course, if you really want to see annoying, peruse a couple of the DVC sites where the posters have PhD's in creating emojis that jump, scream, and do more irritating things than a group of teenagers with nothing to do.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Thank you!  It just doesn't add anything for most of us.
> 
> 
> 
> While sometimes cute, they can be beyond annoying depending on the platform you are using to read/respond to posts. Of course, if you really want to see annoying, peruse a couple of the DVC sites where the posters have PhD's in creating emojis that jump, scream, and do more irritating things than a group of teenagers with nothing to do.


-_- I would expect nothing less of DVC TS owners.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Haha! See, I hate the stutter texts I receive from my sons. I tell them to compose a complete train of thought before hitting send. I like a complete message fully addressing an issue instead of 20 stutter texts! But, I am just an old school fuddy-duddy who is not clued in on the current trends!;-) There, an old-fashioned emoji!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Am I allowed to protest the ubiquitous acronyms? Is there a glossary that will help me get clued in?

Another thing, why do most threads here wildly skew away from the header topic and go off on a tangent?

@Grammarhero, I think I can pin this one on you! ;-)


----------



## Pathways (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Am I allowed to protest the ubiquitous acronyms? Is there a glossary that will help me get clued in?
> 
> Another thing, why do most threads here wildly skew away from the header topic and go off on a tangent?
> 
> @Grammarhero, I think I can pin this one on you! ;-)




I just found this post on a thread titled:

*Wyndham Rewards Visa Refund*


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

It was on topic till post #18 (mine), which fully answered the original question! Then it veered off and I went along for the ride! Actually it happens in almost every thread I have perused! Like a conversation at a party, I guess!


----------



## Rolltydr (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathways said:


> I'm not sure if the emojis are just automatically appearing after every sentence (If so please find a way to shut them off), but between that and the essentially personal attacks, I think many of us are close to using the 'ignore' feature on your posts.  I really don't want to do that because in your over *200 posts* in less that 30 days here on TUG I do find some of your comments informative.
> 
> It would be nice if you disagree to politely mention that once, and then let it go



I ignored him several days ago. Trying to find the informative quote in the big pile of insults and snark is not worth my time. It’s similar to a Wyndham update as far as I’m concerned.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

Pathways said:


> I'm not sure if the emojis are just automatically appearing after every sentence (If so please find a way to shut them off), but between that and the essentially personal attacks, I think many of us are close to using the 'ignore' feature on your posts.  I really don't want to do that because in your over *200 posts* in less that 30 days here on TUG I do find some of your comments informative.
> 
> It would be nice if you disagree to politely mention that once, and then let it go



@SNA27 has 245 posts in 17 days, or 14.4 posts a day so far.  I have 1454 posts in 187 data, or 7.8 posts a day so far. 

some of his posts are informative.  He gives some good pointers on various Wyndham resorts and on renting.

I never knew how the other half (ie. Those friendly with Wyndham) lived or thought.  So his points of views are illuminating.  I knew Wyndham disliked resale buyers, but I didn’t know it was to that extreme or that Wyndham considered resale buyers as parasites.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> @SNA27 has 245 posts in 17 days, or 14.4 posts a day so far.  I have 1454 posts in 187 data, or 7.8 posts a day so far.
> 
> some of his posts are informative.  He gives some good pointers on various Wyndham resorts and on renting.
> 
> I never knew how the other half (ie. Those friendly with Wyndham) lived or thought.  So his points of views are illuminating.  I knew Wyndham disliked resale buyers, but I didn’t know it was to that extreme or that Wyndham considered resale buyers as parasites.


Resale buyers are competing against the Wyndham program called Ovations. If Wyndham can squeeze out the traders like they did the megarenters its more free deeds for Wyndham . They can call resale buyers whatever  they want but we as resale buyers serve a important part of the Wyndham structure. What if every Wyndham VIP was excluded from using resale points with VIP discounts? Millions of resale points have been bought by VIP owners that can be used with VIP benifits. Would any VIP owners consider this gaming the system or sticking it to corporate America? I feel its taking what Wyndham is giving you. Nothing more nothing less!


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> @SNA27 Please let it go.  Not everyone here agrees with @dgalati 's methods.
> 
> TUG had a similar debate about the loophole of using a trust to transfer VIP to two unrelated people, which Wyndham has since closed.  People on TUG had an intense debate, but then they let it go.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/vip-transfer-to-new-owner-loophole.283964/  Some tuggers called the loophole fraud, money laundering, illegal, and unethical, while some say the loophole was perfectly legal and ethical.
> 
> That is the beauty of TUG.  No matter our opinions of TS methods, we all come together to help TS owners.



@Grammarhero, that was a great thread of 5 pages. I learnt a lot. Could you please point me to a Credit Pool thread? It sounds like something from Harry Potter!

And while I was engrossed in that thread, (fully clothed but I am tempted to try that buck-naked underwear in summer) I see that you guys were talking about me behind my back! ;-)

I actually like @dgalati and how he stands his ground without resorting to insults even when insulted! I may not like his modus operandi but I have no quarrel with him as a person!
I have criticized his perspective but I have never insulted him personally and neither has he done that to me! Focus on WHAT's being said and not WHO's saying it! Or else, it affects your judgment! Just my belief!


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> @Grammarhero, that was a great thread of 5 pages. I learnt a lot. Could you please point me to a Credit Pool thread? It sounds like something from Harry Potter!
> 
> And while I was engrossed in that thread, (fully clothed but I am tempted to try that buck-naked underwear in summer) I see that you guys were talking about me behind my back! ;-)
> 
> ...


Respectfully, I wasn’t talking behind your back.  I told you what I like about you and what I dislike.  No one is perfect, including myself.

People have said I’m a smart, kind, helpful, resourceful person.  But they also said I could be arrogant, political, and into gamesmanship too much - flaws I acknowledge and accept.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> @SNA27 has 245 posts in 17 days, or 14.4 posts a day so far.  I have 1454 posts in 187 data, or 7.8 posts a day so far.
> 
> some of his posts are informative.  He gives some good pointers on various Wyndham resorts and on renting.
> 
> I never knew how the other half (ie. Those friendly with Wyndham) lived or thought.  So his points of views are illuminating.  I knew Wyndham disliked resale buyers, but I didn’t know it was to that extreme or that Wyndham considered resale buyers as parasites.



I am a fast learner and when I was in college in the 70s, 'crash course' was a thing just before periodical examinations. TWICE A WEEK, Tuesdays and Thursdays!
16 weeks per semester, Periodicals begin after 4 weeks, go on for 10 weeks and then Semester exams! If I could handle that for 5 years, I can handle TUG BBS now!

Ony problem, my brain was a sponge then, but now I can't remember what I had for dinner yesterday!;-)


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 13, 2019)

That was said in jest! Had an old-fashioned emoji after that!;-) TUG BBS emoji is better! But, until I understand the platform-related difficulties, I am refraining from its use!

Just remember, 'young' man, you can't please everyone! Don't even try!
If you did, you and your father will be carrying the donkey instead of riding it! Haha! That was from an ancient fable!

Ok, Mr. Spock, you can smile now! ;-)


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 13, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> @Grammarhero, that was a great thread of 5 pages. I learnt a lot. Could you please point me to a Credit Pool thread? It sounds like something from Harry Potter!
> 
> And while I was engrossed in that thread, (fully clothed but I am tempted to try that buck-naked underwear in summer) I see that you guys were talking about me behind my back! ;-)
> 
> ...


I’m not even sure if it’s worth it to learn about an out-of-date Wyndham system. The credit pool was yesterday’s version of borrowing from or depositing points to future use years.  “Gamers” would book resorts, borrow pts from future use years, and then deed back to Ovations or sell to timeshare brokers. https://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/wyndham_points_credit_pool.html


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

@Grammarhero, you are always welcome in my home! If you're ever in my hood in SoCal, please permit me the honor of hosting Mr.Spock of TUGBBS!
Our hospitality will exceed your expectations! Actually, that's the definition of hospitality! If we don't exceed, we would have failed!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 14, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> -_- I would expect nothing less of DVC TS owners.



I can’t find the words to express how sad it made me to read that comment coming from you. It disappoints me when people I respect paint identifiable groups with a broad, negative brush.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 14, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I can’t find the words to express how sad it made me to read that comment coming from you. It disappoints me when people I respect paint identifiable groups with a broad, negative brush.



I have to ask because I'm not sure. Grammarhero, did you intend for your comment to be negative?

In my experience DVC owners are a very happy group of owners. The same can't be said for any other timeshare group that I've seen. If the DVC owners are using emojis to express their satisfaction with what they own and their vacations then good for them! I wouldn't expect less. Yes some people find the use of emojis too cutsey for their tastes but different strokes and all that. And there are certainly people who could do with using a few less emojis because more isn't always better There are some really fun emojis and some that express a lot with a simple image.

So to keep me up with the times, is using hashtags# still a big thing or is that somewhat passe now? Asking for a friend. Actually my DIL. Lol.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 14, 2019)

I just installed the Tapatalk app on my iPhone to see why emojis are a problem. It's a nice app and it looks like app the emojis are being converted to text or removed.
Nice app. But I prefer to read on my big screen monitor.

Btw, what is DVC and what is the reason for its fame or notoriety?


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 16, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> I just installed the Tapatalk app on my iPhone to see why emojis are a problem. It's a nice app and it looks like app the emojis are being converted to text or removed.
> Nice app. But I prefer to read on my big screen monitor.
> 
> Btw, what is DVC and what is the reason for its fame or notoriety?



DVC is Disney Vacation Club. The reason owning DVC is a better deal than other timeshares is because DVC strictly controls the resale prices. If you are selling what you have to someone else and set your price too low DVC steps in and takes it back at that price under right of first refusal. That keeps the prices on resale higher than any other timeshare system out there. Which means that what you own has more value than just the enjoyment you and your family get out of your stays.

If you've never stayed at any of the Orlando DVC resorts staying at them has benefits other timeshare systems don't offer. At no extra charge the Magical Express buses transport you to and from the airport. You have use of the fantastic Disney shuttle buses to go to any of the Parks, other DVC resorts and Disney Springs. You can stay at the DVC resorts and not need to rent a car which saves money and the headache of driving in Orlando traffic and to and from the Disney World Parks.

The DVC reps assist you in making your dining reservations when you get your stays booked. DVC owners get discounts on annual passes. I think you might have a bigger window to book your Fast Passes too. There are other benefits but these are the ones that most people use. DVC has resorts in Vero Beach, FL, Hiltion Head, SC and Hawaii too. I believe that you can also use your points for Disney cruises and it isn't a poor use of the points unlike like other timeshare systems.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 16, 2019)

@Jan M., Thank you for a detailed and informative post. My son and his GF go to Disneyland in Anaheim every year. Maybe it's something he would be interested in. But we already have so much Wyndham stuff.

How does WBC compare with DVC resorts?


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 16, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> @Jan M., Thank you for a detailed and informative post. My son and his GF go to Disneyland in Anaheim every year. Maybe it's something he would be interested in. But we already have so much Wyndham stuff.
> 
> How does WBC compare with DVC resorts?



This is somewhat hard for me to answer because we live in Florida and get the cheap Florida resident weekday select annual passes. That means a day at the Disney parks doesn't cost us an arm and a leg and we don't feel like we have to make the most of each day at the parks. That being said what you mostly find through RCI at the Disney World resorts are the one bedroom units at Saratoga Springs Resort. Once in a while you will find something at Old Key West resort. You have to be really lucky to get Boardwalk Villas, Animal Kingdom, Boulder Ridge anymore. I haven't seen stays at any of the other resorts or in a two bedroom unit available in the last several years.

If you plan on spending the majority of your time at the Disney World parks then it is certainly advantageous to stay at a Disney World resort. If you're only spending 1-3 days at the Disney World parks I would pick Bonnet Creek. You can get a larger unit there or at the other Wyndham resorts. If you're smart about booking rental cars you can get a car at a decent price because you will need and want a car if you stay at a non Disney World property.

We go to Orlando a lot and often have one or both of our 3 and 8 year old granddaughters with us. We've stayed at Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Animal Kingdom Lodge in a savanna view unit several times for each resort. In addition to Bonnet Creek we also like Star Island, Reunion, Silver Lake resort and Vacation Village at Parkway too and have stayed at all of them a number of times. 

We are staying at Star Island right now and plan to do the candlelight processional at Epcot this evening. We enjoyed a beautiful sunset from our balcony last night.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 16, 2019)

Jan M. said:


> I have to ask because I'm not sure. Grammarhero, did you intend for your comment to be negative?
> 
> In my experience DVC owners are a very happy group of owners. The same can't be said for any other timeshare group that I've seen. If the DVC owners are using emojis to express their satisfaction with what they own and their vacations then good for them! I wouldn't expect less. Yes some people find the use of emojis too cutsey for their tastes but different strokes and all that. And there are certainly people who could do with using a few less emojis because more isn't always better There are some really fun emojis and some that express a lot with a simple image.
> 
> So to keep me up with the times, is using hashtags# still a big thing or is that somewhat passe now? Asking for a friend. Actually my DIL. Lol.


@TheHolleys87 Apologies for getting to this now, as I was hanging out with the wife, kid, and dog the past three days.
Apologies for not being clear.  I didn’t mean the comment to be negative, but more jealous and acknowledging Wyndham’s flaws. 

 It’s awesome DVC has great resale value at about 50 percent of developer value and that DVC owners can express their happiness, unlike Wyndham owners who scrap for everything.  I still have to call wyndham weekly.

I think it’s great DVC and MVC TS owners are very happy and treat their owners well, unlike Wyndham.  Sorry for the unclear language.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 16, 2019)

@dgalati How often do you call Wyndham?  I wonder if they have notes on me such as, “cheap, “makes outrageous demands,” “just say you will help him and the phone call will end.”


----------



## dgalati (Dec 16, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> @dgalati How often do you call Wyndham?  I wonder if they have notes on me such as, “cheap, “makes outrageous demands,” “just say you will help him and the phone call will end.”


Not much any more. About 3 years ago when the new system was rolled out it was almost daily. Hours on hold, I was to persistent to hang up. From use year alignment to the way deeds transferred with all points. It use to be you could pick and choose what deeds points were used from. Then sell deeds with all or no points. New system all points in one bucket changed everything when I had a few transferring out. Deeds sell with all points reservations cancel blah blah blah. They did help out first 6 months on a lot of issues I encountered.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 16, 2019)

I always wondered why my Concierge reception sheet had special marks on them! And the sheets the greeters bring with them! I think I even saw WOW one time on the sheet the greeter had! I thought it was Wyndham something. And I asked what these special notations meant! They said it was some Wyndham stamp!
These sleazy bastards were doing an FBI 302 on us every time! Amazing! They were customizing a hologram for me every time like in that Star Trek episode? I had this beautiful Ukrainian woman greet us at Nat Harbor!
But they ruined their game by bringing in a pompous jerk right after! Then another jerk and finally the team Captain, the manager of the entire outfit! Damn, I was a marked man!
Psych Ops! I have to admire them though if they really have such advanced techniques and careful planning to achieve their goals! I would do exactly the same if that was my profession and I had their skills! But I am glad it's not and I don't! But I like their Machiavellian techniques! Goal-orientation at its best! But, now that I know their methods, in the future, it will be easier to defeat them!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 17, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> @TheHolleys87 Apologies for getting to this now, as I was hanging out with the wife, kid, and dog the past three days.
> Apologies for not being clear.  I didn’t mean the comment to be negative, but more jealous and acknowledging Wyndham’s flaws.
> 
> It’s awesome DVC has great resale value at about 50 percent of developer value and that DVC owners can express their happiness, unlike Wyndham owners who scrap for everything.  I still have to call wyndham weekly.
> ...


I apologize too - after reading Jan’s post I began to realize I may have reacted too quickly to what I thought was a string of posts complaining about emojis. I have (ahem) set more than one TUGGER to Ignore, and I’m beginning to notice that I’m not always getting full understanding of discussions.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 17, 2019)

TheHolleys87 said:


> I apologize too - after reading Jan’s post I began to realize I may have reacted too quickly to what I thought was a string of posts complaining about emojis. I have (ahem) set more than one TUGGER to Ignore, and I’m beginning to notice that I’m not always getting full understanding of discussions.



You aren't the only one having difficulty following the discussions and I don't have anyone on my ignore list at this time! I wasn't sure who was being accused of using too many emojis and who was complaining about it. And I honestly didn't care. I just figured Grammarhero had learned enough on the threads by now to know that DVC is in a class by itself and wouldn't be knocking those owners for expressing their happiness with what they own and their vacations. We don't own DVC but even though I have legitimate complaints about the Wyndham website and a few other things we are happy with what we own and our vacations even though what we own has virtually no resale value. 

We were gone for 23 days with our Hawaii trip and I got really backed up on following the threads. I've been making an effort to catch up but I'm finding it a bit overwhelming trying to get through all the posts to get to the heart of many of the threads.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 17, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> How does WBC compare with DVC resorts?



Jan did a great job on some of the basic differences.  When you say 'compare', are you asking about cost, level of accommodations, ease of use, or something else?  You need to be more specific as to cover them all would be a book.


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 17, 2019)

Pathways said:


> Jan did a great job on some of the basic differences.  When you say 'compare', are you asking about cost, level of accommodations, ease of use, or something else?  You need to be more specific as to cover them all would be a book.



In an overall, holistic sense. But if @Jan M. writes a book, I will read it. She is one of the few on this BBS whose posts are very apropos to the topic at hand or questions posed. Elegantly written in complete sentences without affronting the grammarians and spelling bees! I always look forward to reading her helpful posts. English teacher, perhaps?

While on the subject of writing well, this is a written forum after all and without the 280 character limitation of Twitter. So, I wonder why some people treat it as a verbal conversation with back and forth resulting in multiple posts when one would do (vide: @chapjim's admonition on another thread). One-liner interjections are great if they are funny! And with at least a shred of connection to the topic. But, otherwise, they serve no purpose!

Just what I have observed since becoming a TUGger! See something; say something! So, I saw; I have said it!

Veni, vidi, dici!


----------



## Pathways (Dec 17, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> In an overall, holistic sense



I'm not sure anyone can answer in that overall sense as the comments will simply be skewed to that person's individual situation.  

I, my family and friends have all stayed at both locations along with Marriott and HGVC in the WDW area.  Each of us would have specific comparison thoughts.  My son and his family will be at BC over NY's and his friends at Wyn Cypress Palms.

IMHO Wyn BC has the nicest rooms available, for the lowest average cost.  However, this is probably the 5th or 6th choice in the pecking order for me.  If visiting the Disney, DVC at any location can't be beat for the logistical advantages.  (Not the most luxurious, but who cares, we're there to do Disney). But we pay dearly for those advantages compared to all other choices.

Once I get past the luxury, BC fails b/c of the typical parking issues, lack of good on-site food choices, and a few other pain points. It's a planned excursion just to get to a grocery for basics.  If not Disney, I would rather head just a few miles down the road to Wyn Star Island or the HGVC resorts. Grocery and restaurants almost within walking distance.  Easy check in/out, park in front of your building.

Of course, YMMV


----------



## SNA27 (Dec 17, 2019)

Pathways said:


> I'm not sure anyone can answer in that overall sense as the comments will simply be skewed to that person's individual situation.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Very important points! We like to get groceries and make use of the kitchen! I haven't been Orlando in 19 years! But Disney has lost all its magic for me! It's a tiresome way to spend your day! I prefer nature to make-believe magic!


----------



## dgalati (Dec 17, 2019)

SNA27 said:


> Very important points! We like to get groceries and make use of the kitchen! I haven't been Orlando in 19 years! But Disney has lost all its magic for me! It's a tiresome way to spend your day! I prefer nature to make-believe magic!


You want nature book Portland  then travel across border north into Washington state. The Columbia Gorge area and mount St Helens areas are  great for hiking and and some beautiful sightseeing.


----------



## Mark Cameron (Dec 19, 2019)

Well this post got hijacked lol!  Just an update.  I got the refund on my Wyndham Rewards Visa and closed the account 10 days after signing the contract.  So everything is great!  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 19, 2019)

Mark Cameron said:


> Well this post got hijacked lol!  Just an update.  I got the refund on my Wyndham Rewards Visa and closed the account 10 days after signing the contract.  So everything is great!  Thanks for the help!


Congrats.  Go out and celebrate.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 19, 2019)

Mark Cameron said:


> Well this post got hijacked lol!  Just an update.  I got the refund on my Wyndham Rewards Visa and closed the account 10 days after signing the contract.  So everything is great!  Thanks for the help!


Great! Learn the system and find a way to make it work for your situation. Many on here find VIP works great for them, others say buy resale only and a few have found renting from VIP owners when needed works best for them.


----------

